# RCAF Beret



## Ex-SHAD (14 Nov 2010)

Recently I came upon some online copies of the former RCAF Roundel Magazine 1948-1965(print run), and I noticed that in one of the articles on air defense, that members of the ground crew were wearing a beret (with the RCAF cap brass), along with their coveralls. Now unfortunately, my computer had crashed on me, and I lost the link to the page (otherwise I would have provided photographic evidence, since we all know that when it comes to CF members past and present...if you haven’t heard a good rumor by 12:00, then make one up). 

That being said, I was wondering if any ex or serving members could provide any info on the subject of whether or not, there was actually an approved RCAF beret, or if this was simply a non-sanctioned piece of kit, adopted by ground crew?


----------



## observor 69 (14 Nov 2010)

I joined in 1963. As far as I know there was no issue beret at that time or up until unification.
I did find a RCAF cap badge and beret on flickr:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jairus/3824101269/

so perhaps it was before my time.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (14 Nov 2010)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> I joined in 1963. As far as I know there was no issue beret at that time or up until unification.
> I did find a RCAF cap badge and beret on flickr:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jairus/3824101269/
> ...



If you look closely at the item on flickr you'll notice the black leather chinstrap below the WW2 era RCAF Other Ranks' cap badge as well as what appears to be the cap's peak covered in the same material.  While the person who posted that image may have identified it as a "beret" it is probably a Women's Division uniform hat such as the one in the first attached picture.

While it's far from proof that berets were issued (or authorized) items for airmen, the second attached image shows a 1960s era RCAF Nursing Sister wearing what appears to be a beret with her "No. 5A Working Dress (winter)" and "No. 6A Working Dress (summer)" uniforms.  Of course, back then there was little commonality in headdress between men and women.


----------

